# testosterone after steroids and what it means for me...



## glk2z (May 1, 2012)

Ok so from what I understand after I take a steroid cycle I am shutting down my test production for the rest of my life. Does this mean that to continue building muscle after my first cycle of steroids I will have to continue to use steroids or prohormones in order to build muscle?


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

_*EDIT: First, good on you for asking questions before using any of these drugs. I hope nobody gives you a hard time, because you're doing EXACTLY what everyone does, when they want to learn about something in a safe, cautious manner.*_

It's not permanent. With proper PCT, your natural testosterone production should be back to normal within 4 or 5 weeks of post cycle therapy, in addition to as much time as you were on cycle (the rule of thumb is Time Off Required = Time On + PCT). So with an 8 week cycle of AAS, you'll need to run PCT drugs like clomid and nolvadex for four weeks, then spend 8 weeks off steroids altogether. Then get some bloodwork conducted and if the results don't indicate you've recovered fully, take off an additional week or two.

But I use 8 weeks as an example because it's about as short as a small mild cycle should be, and it allows for super quick recovery (assuming you're only using testosterone, since it's your first cycle). _For quicker recovery, you should use HCG while on cycle_. 

The bottom line is, NO, *there's NO REASON a healthy adult male should be shut down for life because of a steroid cycle* unless they ran it for a crazy amount of time, or didn't take the necessary precautions afterward to preserve their body.


----------



## glk2z (May 1, 2012)

Thank you !


----------



## teezhay (May 1, 2012)

glk2z said:


> Thank you !



No problem, read through this.


----------



## msumuscle (May 1, 2012)

Like teezhay said, if you take proper precautions and don't overdo your cycles you should be able to fully recover but it's different for everyone.  Some people will run crazy cycles at high doses & recover fine while another person might run the bare minimum and never fully recover.  By the looks of it you're very new to AAS information and it would be in your best interest to do TONS of reading before you dive in.  Don't make the mistake a lot of us did and jump in before you're ready because you can really screw yourself up.


----------

